# Tell me I'm not mad :p



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

Ok, so my whole family think I am nuts!




























I figure that as he is 7 1/2 now and its bloody cold out there, he could do with some help to keep warm, and he keeps it on and seems to quite like the idea!
Thinking of more of a jumper than a coat, but wouldnt know what size to order, what size dog would he be, lmao! 

*Heidi*


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

haha thats hilerious!!! what a great idea, aslong as hes not minding it being on then its probably going him some good.


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

emzybabe said:


> haha thats hilerious!!! what a great idea, aslong as hes not minding it being on then its probably going him some good.


Thats what I thought 

*Heidi*


----------



## Kammie (Apr 4, 2009)

Haha, I recently bought George a little santa jumper just to put on him for christmas for a few mins and get a few pics for the album. Georges little jumper is XS from [email protected] but is a little big if that helps with your sizing. Though I say its Georges I'll probably get a few photos of them all wearing it for a couple of mins. Don't start worrying though I don't believe in dressing animals up to look "cute" every day its just for a bit of fun at christmas, any signs of any of them not liking it and it comes straight off.


----------



## jaxb05 (Apr 12, 2009)

I laughed out loud and a lot - but wow - you have a great idea there. I am going to get Pickle's one tomorrow!! It is so cold and she is all on her own.
Brilliant idea!!!!!!!

You're not mad - just love your pets.


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

Thanks 

I don't put it on him for the "cute" factor but I think he needs to stay warm in his old age, I dont agree with it for show! 

I thought that, he is all on his own with no-one to cuddle up to, and when he goes out in his run which I still want him to do all through the winter, he must feel the cold a bit more. I dunno whether he should wear it overnight tho?

Have just ordered a knitting pattern of dog coats  and as my mum is just teaching me to knit, either I can knit him one or my mum will for me 

*Heidi*


----------



## Kammie (Apr 4, 2009)

I wouldn't leave it on him over night, anything could happen. It could get caught or he could get a leg stuck when scratching.


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

yeh, thats why I havn't left it on so far, proberly best not to. 

*Heidi*


----------



## Guest (Nov 11, 2009)

hazyreality said:


> Ok, so my whole family think I am nuts!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ya not mad:yikes:


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

borderer said:


> ya not mad:yikes:


cheers Borderer  

*Heidi*


----------



## Becki&Daisy (Oct 22, 2009)

what he needs is this... 

haha he was so gentle and cuddly he used to let me put loads of bear factory clothes on him  haha

he was very happy to play about in the snow though...


----------



## Kammie (Apr 4, 2009)

Bear Factory clothes, they'd be just the right size for the average rabbit!


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

awww that dressing gown is so cute


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

awwww bless him!!!! No you're not mad i have a jumper for dreamer, when i first got him and he was skinny in the frost i used to put it on him, he has a better coat now and body weight so dont worry.


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

Your mad!!!! LOL
he looks very cute but i did laugh loudly too


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

frags said:


> Your mad!!!! LOL
> he looks very cute but i did laugh loudly too


oi, you were sposed to say I'm not mad!!!

Glad I am not the only one who has put a coat on a bun tho!

*Heidi*


----------



## AmyCruick (Jul 20, 2009)

Kammie said:


> Bear Factory clothes, they'd be just the right size for the average rabbit!


This is crazy, I was discussing with my OH about buying a bear factory jumper for Alan and Lottie to wear! lol we agreed that they'd be about the right size, this would just be for pics for xmas cards (stealing croftys idea!) so strange that you guys are having the same conversation....spooky!


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

That made me laugh so much i had tears rolling down my face

Your not mad tho... Its a really good idea

I worry about Lilly being outside in the cold.. I may have to get her one


----------



## Tink82 (Mar 22, 2009)

hazyreality said:


> Thanks
> 
> I don't put it on him for the "cute" factor but I think he needs to stay warm in his old age, I dont agree with it for show!


No, but oh my god that is just so sweet!!!!!


----------



## Tink82 (Mar 22, 2009)

Becki&Daisy said:


> what he needs is this...
> 
> haha he was so gentle and cuddly he used to let me put loads of bear factory clothes on him  haha
> 
> he was very happy to play about in the snow though...


I love it  it looks so snuggly and huggable!!! I don't think I'd be allowed to do that.

OH thought I was off my rocker when I bought a harness and lead for Pepsi with the intention of letting him have a strole around the garden one day...

I still have it in the cupborad.......I wonder if Chester would like to play in the garden


----------



## Becki&Daisy (Oct 22, 2009)

Tink82 said:


> I love it  it looks so snuggly and huggable!!! I don't think I'd be allowed to do that.
> 
> OH thought I was off my rocker when I bought a harness and lead for Pepsi with the intention of letting him have a strole around the garden one day...
> 
> I still have it in the cupborad.......I wonder if Chester would like to play in the garden


haha i had one for floppers too when i didnt have a run for him!!:thumbup1: then a week later i brought the run. and then i decided he would much rather have free run of the garden haha so pretty much wasted my money twice there. :mad2: haha

i miss floppers


----------



## Tink82 (Mar 22, 2009)

Becki&Daisy said:


> haha i had one for floppers too when i didnt have a run for him!!:thumbup1: then a week later i brought the run. and then i decided he would much rather have free run of the garden haha so pretty much wasted my money twice there. :mad2: haha
> 
> i miss floppers


he he he!! Yep, I wasted mine with the lead, he wouldn't have it on at all!! Would have made the vets visits much easier..

Aww, another rainbow bridge bunny  R.I.P Floppers


----------



## Becki&Daisy (Oct 22, 2009)

he did use it occasionally he was so good bless him. he'd let me or OH do whatever to him and he wouldnt kick up a fuss.


----------

